# Arugula & Fuji Apple Salad w Manchego Cheese, Dried Cherry w Citrus Truffle Dressing



## ironchef (Nov 5, 2005)

*Arugula & Fuji Apple Salad w Manchego Cheese, Dried Cherry w Citrus Truffle Dressing*

Substitute the Fuji apples for whatever apples you get. Try and use the most crisp and firm apples for this salad.

*Arugula and Fuji Apple Sald with Manchego Cheese, Dried Cherries, and a Citrus-Truffle Dressing 

Serves 4 *

*Ingredients: *

2 1/2 c. of Fresh Baby Arugula 
2 Fuji Apples, cut into 1/4" Julienne (use Granny Smith's if you cannot find Fuji Apples)
1/2 c. Dried Cherries or Dried Cranberries 
1/4 lb. Manchego or Similar nutty Cheese 
Juice of one Lemon 
*4 Tbsp. Truffle Oil 
1 tsp. Kosher salt 
Fresh cracked Pepper to taste 

*Method: *

Combine Arugula, Apples, and Cherries into a cold mixing bowl. Sprinkle the salt, lemon juice, truffle oil and lightly toss. Even distribute onto salad plates. Using a vegetable peeler, shave the Manchego cheese over the salad. Serve with fresh cracked pepper. 

*If you cannot find truffle oil, you can substitute a high quality Extra virgin Olive Oil to give a nice fruity flavor


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 7, 2005)

IronChef, I moved your post from the apple thread in desserts to the Salads forum so people can see it more easily.  It sounds great!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuji apples are my favorite. They are crisp, sweet and juicy. Well worth the effort of finding if you possibly can. They are a late harvest apple and are at their best right now in the grocery stores.

I can't wait to try this recipe, it looks great. Thanks for sharing.


Z


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

What a cool recipe! It's sort of fushion sounding, but with large hint os Italian-ism in it! I second what Zereh, can't wait to try this (if I can get the ingredients in my neck of the woods, that is  - If not I'll mod a little and try to capture the essence of where this recipe was going.)


----------



## Zereh (Nov 8, 2005)

mmmm Am munching on this right now! It tastes just as good as it sounded. 

This is my first time tasting the Manchego cheese, it was kinda spendy, but it is definitely worth it. It has a nice, mild, nutty flavor. It would be great on any cheese plate.

This is a definite keeper!


Z


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

> This is my first time tasting the Manchego cheese, it was kinda spendy, but it is definitely worth it. It has a nice, mild, nutty flavor. It would be great on any cheese plate.


Manchego cheese is so lovely...it goes really nice with fruit  As I can't get truffle oil in my neck of the woods I was thinking of using walnut oil or leaving out the lemon juice and perhaps trying it with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 9, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> mmmm Am munching on this right now! It tastes just as good as it sounded.
> 
> This is my first time tasting the Manchego cheese, it was kinda spendy, but it is definitely worth it. It has a nice, mild, nutty flavor. It would be great on any cheese plate.
> 
> ...


 
Zereh...glad you liked it.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 10, 2005)

This sounds great!  I love Fuji apples, and the variety of ingredients makes for a very interesting blend of flavors.

 Barbara


----------

